# More fault codes after MAP sensor replaced



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

I had been driving for thousands of miles with a fault code for "running rich bank I" and P0106 "Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem". The dealership ended up replacing the n205 valve and that did nothing. Went to a shop where they replaced the MAP sensor and as i started the car to leave the shop the MIL came back. Mech. said the car needed to readapt after learning bad habits from being driven with the bad sensor for so long. The car was driven for the recommended "30 miles" needed to readapt and the light once again came back on. The three codes that popped where P2431, P2433, and P0106 (again). Whats the deal guys?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

vxiamtheruinerxv said:


> The three codes that popped where P2431, P2433, and P0106 (again). Whats the deal guys?


Are you close to Four Seasons?

We might be able to help, with some software changes.

P2431: This is SAI MAP sensor error, performance

P2433: SAI MAP sensor: Signal High

P0106: Maniofld MAP sensor. (this is the sensor used by the ecu for engine load)
If you see this code, the car will drive poorly.

Is the SAI system still on the engine? (I don't see any reason for SAI system issues, unless
someone mistakenly changed/fiddled with the SAI MAP sensor thinking is was the manifold
sensor)

Clear codes and see what comes back.

re: software help
We have seen a lot of P0106 codes on stock cars with no broken hardware.

Just some ideas:


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Are they the ones in Orange? I'm about 30 mins from them.

The car has been driving fairly poorly since the light has been on, including bad millage. 

The SAI is still on the engine. I had a cold air intake for a while and felt that I had caused the issue by reoiling my filter too much. Now im back to stock but after the MAP was replaced the came code for the MAP came back and the two new ones for the SAI came up as well. 

I cleared the codes twice and the three codes came back each time after restarting the car.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

I am picking the car back up from the mech. today. They called saying that after running all their test, including a vacuum test which showed no leaks, they can not figure out what is now causing this problem. They are going to replace the MAP sensor once again to see if its just the part tomorrow. What else could be causing this?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're getting the same runaround that I did. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437331-Persistent-P0106-looking-for-some-diagnostic-help

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-again-vortexers.-09-Rabbit-P0106-P2178-P2188

I haven't fixed it yet, but since then the general consensus for the P0106 appears to be that nothing is "broken," and new software will fix it. Something about the expected signal from the MAP is outside of the expected range by the ECU, but it _should_ be accepted. Stock firmware thinks something is wrong, and throws the MIL. Aftermarket firmware (often suggested is the UM tune, not sure how many other companies offer '09 tunes) fixes this issue.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

So you actually went with the UM tune and this has fixed the issue?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

edb4 said:


> I haven't fixed it yet, but since then the general consensus for the P0106 appears to be that nothing is "broken," and new software will fix it.


No. 

However, I am planning on getting it done (coincidentally at 4Seasons as well) either this or next month.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

vxiamtheruinerxv said:


> So you actually went with the UM tune and this has fixed the issue?


The standard UM tune doesnt inclued the MAP sensor fixes. Just be sure to tell the UM dealer this is something you need sorted.
Some eval is required because there are mutiple code paths that set the error.

I found the issue on a car locally, and this popped up on some turbo cars I tuned.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

The two faults for SAI sensor low/high is corrected by an updated pressure pipe and map sensor. The kit also includes a new harness adaptor so the engine harness fits the new sensor.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd update this thread and say that I got the UM tune w/ P0106 fix on the 20th, and have put about 500mi on the car (damn holiday travels) and it is appearing to be fixed. No more CEL, and no pending faults. Also, never thought that the rev hang fix 

Cheers to the boys down at Fourseason Tuning and UM.


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Way late update. I ended up receiving the UM tune at 4seasons in hopes it would correct the MAP sensor error and accompanying codes. Really cool guys and I loved the new feel of the car after, however a couple days later the majority of the codes came back. I was looking to return to the shop the next week but things took a turn. On my way to work I ended up going through a signal that had gone out (no flashing reds either) and totaled my rabbit tipping a pickup on its side. After all was said and done, I wasn't found at fault and the other guy was perfectly fine. I now have a 2010 Golf, and finally, no MAP sensor codes. Missing the tune after only having it for a couple weeks


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's another late update too, then. The P0106 issue is back on my car, albeit much less frequently. Had one around 78000mi that went away on its own after a couple days. Came back again right around 79500mi, but that one stuck around for about 250mi, so I cleared it out manually. Hasn't come back since, now at about 80200mi.

The software seems to have relieved the issue somewhat, but not 100%. Haven't had time to do anything about it though, but planning on dealing with it this weekend after 80k service. Thinking that the combo of new plugs, cleaned air filter, fresh oil, etc. will be a better baseline to see what's going wrong rather than a car awaiting service.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Next time you get the code. Do NOT clear it.

Goto 4Seasons and get the car scanned.

There are conditional(s) set with the error code, that we can pull to find what the specific cause is.
i.e. there are ~6 ways to set that error.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure thing.


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

Jefnes3 said:


> Are you close to Four Seasons?
> 
> We might be able to help, with some software changes.
> 
> ...



Hi I have been posting around and still have not gotten a response but I am getting just the code P2431 what is the deal? and how can I fix it?


----------

